# Bad Month



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry everyone, I know it's been a while since I posted but haven’t had a good month. My Uncle passed away and my Aunt did too. But in a way it’s good. My Uncle was at an old age home and was suffering, he only weighed 80 pounds and my Aunt had Lou Garrets disease and she could have been suffering for years and it can get extremely bad. My grandma was in the emergency 5 days ago and we thought she was going to die. The doctors were so confused. She didn’t have a blood pressure and scared the doctors. She was in extreme pain blood in her bowels. I have never seen anyone in so much pain. But things worked out and what she has is a bad infection of the bowels and that can cause all that.

So in a way things worked out.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, you have had a rough month. Sorry about your loss. glad your grandmother is doing better


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you! Everything is starting to settle down now.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

just wondering people...do you think that if somebody is suffering and there is no cure or if a baby is born and theyre very deformed or have a mental disorder that they should be put down? just curious cause i have a theroy that im trying to prove


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well if someone is suffering I believe it's their choice, if you could pull the plug but someone could be suffering alot but if they would have to be killed I dunno their choice I guess. But if there is no cure for something say aids why should they be put down atleast they can live the little of the rest of their life. A baby being born suffering from downsyndrome why should they be put down if my child was born with downsyndrome I would treat he/she the same and love the same as a normal kid. Will you say your theory I would like to hear it because really what you asked has no signifigance at all. What you could have said is if someone is on life support and they can't get any better should they be put down.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> just wondering people...do you think that if somebody is suffering and there is no cure or if a baby is born and theyre very deformed or have a mental disorder that they should be put down? just curious cause i have a theroy that im trying to prove


I have seen many memebers of my family sick. My Uncle was like that for 2 years straight. Watching people like that is a horrible experience so I would say if there is no cure, then yes, I believe they should have a choice. Im not sure about the baby though because it would not have the right to choose.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I hate to sound evil but i think it should happen. Sadly mondern technology is allowing the human race to hit their carring capacity at a ridiculos speed so eventualy modern medacation is going to leave to many people alive and in a sense, we will run out of space and supplies in record time as we are a rapidly populating species with no natural predators, a long life span, and a low infant death rate.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

just my 2 cents for solar-ton


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I agree with you fishboy that's a fact what you said while it's great if we find cure for aids cancer etc. it also makes people live longer and more people it's the sad truth. But if a baby is born deformed come on who would say they should be put down or if someone has aids they should be put down?? While I do agree with you fishboy it's kinda off the topic of what solarton said


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Technology advances leaps and bounds every day. While the theory of "survival of the fittest" once kept populations of both human and wild animal in check, our population is now becoming "superior" and has been for centuries. We are constantly disrupting the natural balance of things--Causing extinctions, acid rains, holes in the o-zone.. Agricultural areas are using chemicals that increase the risks of cancers (which we, as humans, are constantly trying to make advances in finding cures for). Because of our modern medicines, diseases that were once killed out by penicillin are now almost incurable and are becomming deadly. 

We, as people, have morals and values. We put ourselves before everything and everyone else, seeing ourselves as superior to all. Majorities keep minorities down through the power they have, and minorities can only hope to keep up. 

We, as people, want to live life to the fullest and we want more life to live, even though what we have to look forward to in our elderly years is walking canes, wheelchairs, diapers, nursing homes, osteoporosis, losing our minds, muscular atrophy, etc. We as people want to live as long as we can, but we do not want to suffer in our living longer than we are meant to live. This causes us many problems. 

In a world where "survival of the fittest" rules, mentally slow children and children with birth defects would never make it through and thus mental defects and birth defects would be much less common. Chemicals we use would not exist for the most part, and would not affect us as they do. We would not have this question of "if someone has an incurable disease, should they be let go, " or "if a baby is born with a mental illness, should it be killed." 

I have a theory of my own. Children and adults with mental disabilites are the most brilliant people you will ever meet. There is a simple explaination for this theory. Children and adults with mental disabilities do not worry about what they are going to be when they grow up, or how they're going to pay their bills. They see only happiness and sadness. Something makes them smile, or something makes them cry. They see the beauty in the world, not the bad. Although they have little skill to reason with logic as people without mental disabilities, it is no reason to kill them. The suggestion of killing a child born with a mental illness is like suggesting Auschwitz and supporting the genocide of the Jewish race, or like killing cannibalistic tribes when they do not hunt humans (they eat human meat for ceromonies and cultural rituals) just because we do not agree. 

I do not agree with killing someone who has a disease that is in fact going to kill them in the long run UNLESS they request it to be done. 

--> A man of Ireland was born with a skin disorder. His skin was so sensitive that a bump could prove fatal to him. He had to be wrapped daily (a very, very painful activity). They called him "The man whose skin fell off." His hands became like clubs, as did his feet. He could not function like a "normal" person could. He could not feed himself and he could not walk. He had to rely on someone most all of his life to be there to take care of him. He was a joyful man, a man who would never have thought about dying becuase he suffered. To some of us, this man would have been a nuisance and it would be considered cruel to keep him alive. He, however, felt he was giving a message to people. He enjoyed the simple pleasures of life. He lived because he loved to live. He died around the age of thirty-five, if I remember correctly, wearing a yellow shirt which he had requested in his chair. Would it be right to deprive someone who loved life so much the right to live? I answer you this--No. However, in a "survival of the fittest" world, he would not have lived.

Whatever your theory, solar-ton, it is unimportant. Each individual person has a will. One cannot say what they would truely do in a given situation unless they live in that situation already. A person who does not have cancer may say "If I ever get cancer I'm going to kill myself", but if that person ever got cancer he or she may fight to keep the life they love. Do you think that a mentally disabled child would really want to die when they see so much good and love? I answer you with a "no." 

The topic you have begun to tread in is very controversial. I suggest you read and learn and practice cultural relativism--Seeing someone's culture or situation through their eyes rather than through your own eyes. I suggest you think, and I suggest you love. (Not to say that you do not. <3) I also give you one last suggestion that will save you in this topic. I suggest that you do not argue your point of rest, and that you accept the opinions of others as their own rather than trying to enforce your own as theirs. You will be well respected as long as you respect the opinions of others.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

amelia- you make a good point but in nature(without technological advances, cavemen) the average human lifespan was 25 years and the population stayed mostly steady and rose slightly. Today the average human lifespan is i'm guessing 80 years? There are so many good thing in the world that they make it bad. Based off Darwin's theory though we are the prefect species to have ever set foot on earth but we've destroyed it.

doodles- sry for taking your serious post off topic, i'm very sry for your loses and i'm glad your grandma is recoverig. Sry if anything i've said about darwins theory affended anyone


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Same here sorry doodles for your losses we thought my grandma had cancer but now after alot of biopsys they believe it's not cancer it's hard on everyone.

Amelia that was pretty good what you wrote I wanted to write something more like that but I don't have that good of skill of writing and putting things together but I agree with you 100%


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> doodles- sry for taking your serious post off topic, i'm very sry for your loses and i'm glad your grandma is recoverig


No problem! 

Thanks everyone. My grandma is finally home. I've been going to her house every day. Bringing her stuff that she needs. The good news is she is fine. They found out it's a serious infection of the bowels. I swear when I went to the emergency she was going to die, so did my parents. What a horrible experience.

It just reminds you that people will not be around forever. 

Im sooo TIRED!!!! I need a break so bad. Im starting to burn out.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> just wondering people...do you think that if somebody is suffering and there is no cure or if a baby is born and theyre very deformed or have a mental disorder that they should be put down? just curious cause i have a theroy that im trying to prove


I think that it should be up to the person and their family.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear your for your loss. I've recently lost both of my grandparents so I feel your pain. :rip:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlid man, I agree 100%


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> Sorry to hear your for your loss. I've recently lost both of my grandparents so I feel your pain.


Thanks! Sorry about your grandparents. Did you loose both of them at the same time? That has got to be tough. It kind of sounds like my Aunt and Uncle, lost them both within 2 months. Losing grandparents are extremely tough! Sorry about that.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear for your losses.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

My grandfather died May 24 and then my grandmother died april 24th. They were both totally unexpected. Loosing a loved one is always tough and painful.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

my aunt and grandma might pass on soon anyway.... theyre in their 80's and getting weaker...


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

over the last year my grandfather has had 2 heartattacks and 3 strokes, the last stroke made him pass out infront of me i freaked out so bad


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

My grandma's had 6 strokes, probably due to the stobe lighting at the discos she digs.:lol:


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

arent strokes caused by brain clots?


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> My grandfather died May 24 and then my grandmother died april 24th. They were both totally unexpected.


That had to have been a horrible shock! Only one month apart, that had to have been horrible.


----------

